# COMPRESSED POWDER CHARGE



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

HAVE BEEN LOADING 30/30 & 30/06 FOR YEARS, ALWAYS THERE IS A GAP FOR THE POWDER BURN GAS. GOT A 223. USING LEFT OVER IMR 4895 & 3031 POWDER FOR THE 223. WITH THE IMR DATA SHEET THE MAX LOAD WITH THE IMR 4895 IS 26.7C GRAINS. (COMPRESSED LOAD) WHICH LEAVES NO GAP.. HAVE YOU SHOT THIS SHELL BEFORE?? WONDERING IF IT IS SAFE, DON'T REALLY NEED IT BUT JUST WANTED TO TRY IT.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

It should be safe in a fixed breech rifle, I don't think I'd shoot it in a semi-auto. I've shot lots (approaching 1000 rounds) of compressed Varget in the 223 and it works excellent.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

THANKS I WILL GIVE IT A TRY, I DO SHOOT A BREACH LOAD GUN. ROSSI, CHEAP BUT EFFECTIVE. I'VE GOT A SET OF LEE DIE'S AND THE POWDER SCOOP WITH IT IS ONLY ABOUT 16.5 GRAINS, SAFE BUT NOT THAT EFFECTIVE FOR LONGER SHOTS. THANKS AGAIN.[/b]


----------

